# Release & Cover Reveal --  Writing Forums' Anthology: PASSAGES



## Aquilo (Mar 3, 2016)

*It's here!* *WF's 10th Anniversary Anthology Release: *_PASSAGES_.


This beautiful anthology officially treks out into the wild today, and from cover to content, _Passages_ offers a deep, thirst-quenching drink from Writing Forum's finest work, from some of WF'S most talented members. ​ 
Blurb

With a fine blend of prose, poetry, and the visual arts, the  authors, poets, and artists of Writing Forums.com come together in this  unique anthology to showcase their finest. Sometimes visually, sometimes  figuratively, but always pushing the barriers of creativity, this  collection brings together amazing insights into what happens when  creative people work no limits, no boundaries -- just pure imagination.

Come join us—but fair warning. Once you start to step outside the line,  there's no telling where your imagination will take you …​




*Come see us out in the wild:*

*Passages on Amazon.com*

*Passages on Amazon.co.uk

*And please don't forget to add us to your Goodreads' shelf!!

*Passages on Goodreads*

Congratulations to all WF contributors!

A huge, huge thank you to all staff who helped behind the scenes with compiling this Anthology. Special mentions to Andy Borresen (Editor), and TKent (Production Manager), for their tireless work! ​


----------



## TKent (Mar 3, 2016)

Woo hoo! Congrats to Bazz and all the writers and artists involved!!!


----------



## TKent (Mar 4, 2016)

I just bought mine. Nanny nanny boo boo.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 4, 2016)

Love the name, the cover, th effort put in by everyone who wrote for it and put it together. You all are amazing! Gonna buy my copy now! Congrats to everyone because this is fabulous!


----------



## TKent (Mar 4, 2016)

I would love to have some of the contributors come out of the woodwork and become active again. Some amazing stuff


----------



## Cat (Mar 4, 2016)

I shall buy two! I will give one to Joyce when she is able to sit up and read!

Thank you!

~Cat


----------



## Aquilo (Mar 4, 2016)

Aww, that's lovely, Cat! Thank you. And wish Joyce well, please!!!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 4, 2016)

I've bought it for my Kindle. Congratulations to everyone who's put work into this! 

Now to leave a one-star review on Amazon ... :twisted:


----------



## TKent (Mar 4, 2016)

We know where you post... so watch it 



HarperCole said:


> I've bought it for my Kindle.
> 
> Now to leave a one-star review on Amazon ... :twisted:


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 4, 2016)

Don't worry, I'm not quite that eeeeeeeeeeeevil ... :angel:


----------



## Cat (Mar 4, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> Aww, that's lovely, Cat! Thank you. And wish Joyce well, please!!!



Thank you! I shall!



HarperCole said:


> I've bought it for my Kindle. Congratulations to everyone who's put work into this!
> 
> Now to leave a one-star review on Amazon ... :twisted:



ONE star? You are a terrible man! Ha! 

And you are lying just like a carpet! Silly!



TKent said:


> We know where you post... so watch it



We all know where he posts. I shall contact Joyce's friends, Bruno and Vinnie. They will discover where he lives and this will be much more effective, yes? Ha!



HarperCole said:


> Don't worry, I'm not quite that eeeeeeeeeeeevil ... :angel:



We are watching you! You must behave yourself!

I have ordered our two books! This is so very exciting! I am so very happy Joyce brought me here!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 5, 2016)

Send Joyce our best wishes as she recovers! :love_heart:


----------



## Cat (Mar 6, 2016)

She is fully awake and moved to the stepdown unit. I have given Pip all of the information and she is very alert, but tired. She shall be back to us!

Thank you all!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Aquilo (Mar 6, 2016)

Glad to hear it, Cat!!


----------



## Rina (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm looking forward to the book!

I plan on beating Cat to the mailbox and grabbing it first.


----------



## Trilby (Mar 7, 2016)

Ordered mine - just waiting for that thud on the front doormat.

p.s. Who is Joyce? Have I missed something?


----------



## Cat (Mar 7, 2016)

Trilby said:


> Ordered mine - just waiting for that thud on the front doormat.
> 
> p.s. Who is Joyce? Have I missed something?



Joyce is Hairball, a mentor. She was taken of a blood clot of her brain and is in the hospital, but she is doing very well! She has been moved to a regular room now and is very alert. She has her laptop with her now, and I will be leaving to visit her again now.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Rina (Mar 7, 2016)

Cat said:


> Joyce is Hairball, a mentor. She was taken of a blood clot of her brain and is in the hospital, but she is doing very well! She has been moved to a regular room now and is very alert. She has her laptop with her now, and I will be leaving to visit her again now.
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat



Cat flew out the door without further explanation. We're visiting from Romania, and staying with Joyce (Hairball) and her husband Justin, in their home.

Our family and Joyce's family are very close. They're fine people, and when Cat lived here, Joyce was a strong influence and helped guide Cat through college. Cat came to America to take care of her dad's aunt and attend college. I don't know how much more to reveal, but we'll wait for that.


----------



## Trilby (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Cat and Rina, Thank you for taking the time to answer my question. Hope Joyce gets well and home soon.


----------



## alanmt (Mar 8, 2016)

We need some amazon reviews!


----------



## Rina (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm sorry, we haven't gotten the books yet. What's wrong? Are we failing in ratings?


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 9, 2016)

Bought my copy. Expect a verified review from my secretive amazon account soon!


----------



## Aquilo (Mar 9, 2016)

Rina said:


> I'm sorry, we haven't gotten the books yet. What's wrong? Are we failing in ratings?



Lack of ratings shouldn't delay an order, Rina.  Ratings in general take time anyway. There might just be a normal delay.


----------



## Trilby (Mar 9, 2016)

Received my copy this morning - well done to all involved.Will get my head in gear soon and write a review.


----------



## Trilby (Mar 10, 2016)

Unable to do a review - I did not have an Amazon account, so I got my daughter to sent for the book for me. When I tried to give a review I had to open an account to be allowed to do so - did that and still could not give a review because 'I' did not buy the book from Amazon.

Sorry, I did try.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Mar 10, 2016)

Amazon is like that way- can't review unless you've bought the item from them. And then, they will pester you with e-mails to rate / review an item you've bought through them. UGH.

Do you have a blog? This is where I plan to put my review once I have my copy of Passages.


----------



## Cat (Mar 10, 2016)

Trilby said:


> Unable to do a review - I did not have an Amazon account, so I got my daughter to sent for the book for me. When I tried to give a review I had to open an account to be allowed to do so - did that and still could not give a review because 'I' did not buy the book from Amazon.
> 
> Sorry, I did try.



Yes, Amazon is odd. Justin used Joyce's account to get these, and I now have access to this with her name and password. Joyce approved this. We shall read and review!

This is so very exciting, yes?

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Cat (Mar 11, 2016)

We received them! Ha! 

I took one to Joyce, and so we will probably not hear from her until she finishes it!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## Chris Miller (Mar 16, 2016)

So proud to have been included in this one. Thank you editors and artists for making this possible. I also really like how the bio snippets are handled: at the end of each contributor's work instead of all bunched together at the end as in every other anthology I've ever seen.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 18, 2016)

*Drum Roll* 5 copies ordered. 

Sadly Amazon won't let me review so I'm going to 'persuade' some people I know. :devilish:


----------



## LeeC (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't go near Amazon, but you might notice I've posted about it on Facebook, Twitter, and G+

Hope that's some help.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 18, 2016)

I bought a version for my Kindle a few days ago.  Real life is going through a phase of taking up too much time.  When it's like that, something has to give.  I like reading and writing, but the reading sometimes has to be sacrificed.
Still, it's something to look forward to.


----------



## Ibidun (Feb 9, 2019)

Amazing! I'll make sure to buy the book.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 2, 2019)

just bought the paperback, it will be great to read on the tram to work.

sad to hear of Pandora's passing...I remember her work and kind words well...


----------

